# Alice Madness Returns - Intro Cinematic



## Valwin (May 17, 2011)

[youtube]RwyoaSA-0wg[/youtube]


Jesus!!!!!


----------



## Ikki (May 17, 2011)

Watched it like 5 minutes ago. And loved it. I love fucked up shit.

I don't know why it's in this subforum though.


----------



## Valwin (May 17, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Watched it like 5 minutes ago. And loved it. I love fucked up shit.
> 
> I don't know why it's in this subforum though.





were would  it go i am new so i dont know


----------

